# Music in a Dot Room?



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So, I am more then likely going to do a dot room this year. And I started wondering if there should be music or sound, and then what would be the right kind of music or sound effects. Any suggestions? What has everyone else done?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I always thought it would be cool to have a surround sound setup with a ghostly voice whispering from one speaker, then from another on the other side of the room while the dots slowly start to move.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Spideranne last year I used a piece from Tony Gonzalez' _Dark Matter_ CD called "Crystals of the Dot People" and it worked out *awesomely*. I think he tailored it for dot rooms... not because of the name but because of the sound. It's abstract, it's disorienting, and it's creepy as hell. Makes the ultimate soundscape for a place where people's sense of space and perspective are obliterated. I got my copy from Gore Galore, I'm not sure who else sells it. A few do. I ripped that track and then fade/overlayed it in Audacity over and over until I had a single file that filled up that cheapie 16Mb MP3 player. It would play continuously that way for a long time before it had to actually loop. It was perfect. You can review the tracks here. "Crystals" is what I used; the previous track "The 7th Circle" is also very abstract but much weirder and more bizarre; kinda disturbing actually. Check it out. I thought it was worth the purchase price just for that one track (there's 4 long tracks plus a speaker test track).


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is very cool. I was thinking something "twilight zone" without being so literal and that hits the mark.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

My dot room is painted with all different colors of florescent dots that glow under black light.

After is was finished last year, I could only imagine circus music with it this year. I thinking of going the clown route this year, even though I have avoided clowns in the past.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I could so easily see it with circus calliope music.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

creepy circus music, definitely.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we mix dot room wiht clowns so we do circus music.....when i was in high school our band playes music from a cirqe de solie show...theres lots of good music form those...we are looking in to playing one of there songs in our clown room


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh man, I was in a dot room 2 years ago that freaked me right out! It was all painted black with florescent yellow and blue dots. And that was disturbing enough but then it turned out there were a bunch of people wearing black clothes with the same dots painted on them that you don't see AT ALL until they come for you! It was totally insane!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

I have a couple of options for ya.
1. EVIL CLOWN MUSIC
2. EVIL WHISPERS
Check em out there on my website with samples.
http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Hey Spideranne last year I used a piece from Tony Gonzalez' _Dark Matter_ CD called "Crystals of the Dot People" and it worked out *awesomely*. I think he tailored it for dot rooms... not because of the name but because of the sound. It's abstract, it's disorienting, and it's creepy as hell. Makes the ultimate soundscape for a place where people's sense of space and perspective are obliterated. I got my copy from Gore Galore, I'm not sure who else sells it. A few do. I ripped that track and then fade/overlayed it in Audacity over and over until I had a single file that filled up that cheapie 16Mb MP3 player. It would play continuously that way for a long time before it had to actually loop. It was perfect. You can review the tracks here. "Crystals" is what I used; the previous track "The 7th Circle" is also very abstract but much weirder and more bizarre; kinda disturbing actually. Check it out. I thought it was worth the purchase price just for that one track (there's 4 long tracks plus a speaker test track).


Thanks Reverent for the "Crystals of the Dot People" referral. I'm looking for some music like this to use in a GID clown exhibit and I really love the mood of it. If you hadn't mentioned it I don't think I would have found it on my own.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

:jol:


Mr_Chicken said:


> I always thought it would be cool to have a surround sound setup with a ghostly voice whispering from one speaker, then from another on the other side of the room while the dots slowly start to move.


Great idea !!!!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

clown music or even what the first poster said (forget your name already sorry) and add whispers too! Why have one when you can have it all!?!?


----------

